# Post Contest - Jeff Beck



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post contest for a Jeff Beck album. This will be an iTunes download that will be awarded to the winner. Your choice of either Emotion and Commotion or Rock and Roll Party.

You must post something about Jeff Beck. Either a photo or trivia snippet

Contest is open to all members and winner will be chosen by random number generator from all posts made. The member that matches the post number WINS

Contest closes Sunday at 10 pm EST


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Guess I'll start. Who played drums on "Beck's Bolero"? 
Keith Moon.


----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

OK....

Here's a clip of Jeff trashing some equipment in the movie Blowup;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zeza1xeWKM

According to wikipedia the Who was the producers first choice.


----------



## dbcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

*Led Boots*

Q. What is the time signature in the bridge of this tune?








A. 7/8


----------



## moray james (Feb 17, 2010)

*Jeff Beck contest...*

It's a little known fact but I would like to win this contest just because I like Jeff Beck. Regards Moray James.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nigel Tufnel, of Spinal tap is based--at least visually--on Jeff Beck.

I mean just take a look at him.
Jeff Beck
Nigel Tufnel
Which one?

If you want something else-drummer Terry Bozzio performed the vocals on Jeff Beck's Guitar Shop


----------



## re4650 (Apr 2, 2011)

Little known fact:
Jeff Beck was abducted by aliens...that's when he jettisoned the pick and started using his fingers.
Truth! Really! -<>)


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

one of the first memorable 'box sets' of music that I remember is the Jeff Beck collection that was marketed in a tweed Fender guitar case box. I thought that was brilliant marketing.


----------



## spierss (Feb 1, 2010)

During the 1980s and 1990s, Beck recorded only sporadically. Why?
A. he had a hard time finding an acceptable record producer
B. he was busy caring for a sick relative
C. he had a long battle with noise-induced tinnitus
D. all of the above


Answer: C


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

In March 1965 Beck was recruited to replace Eric Clapton in The Yardbirds on the recommendation of fellow session man Jimmy Page


----------



## jimpne (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeff Beck is Ron Woods alter ego...................


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

*R&R Party*

I've collected over 1000 cd's over the years...no filler!

Rock and Roll Party has to be the best there is for me... 

Just cannot get sick of it...

Check the guitars for sales on this site later today as i will be selling a Gretsch, a Strat and a John Lennon LP Jr.

tt


----------



## Leif H (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeff uses his right thumb, index and middle fingers to pluck strings and uses his ring finger for the vibrato, and his pinky to work the volume. Talk about talened!


----------



## mkaye (Jan 25, 2009)

i have a story
while watching a local blues band they let a young blond come on stage & play some slide
later i asked the band who the girl was, her name was Bonnie & she had slept with Jeff Back during Bluesfest

a few weeks later a friend dropped by and said he had a story & then we had to get on the internet.
he had a guitar that he had given to his instructor to sell, he said it had finally sold to a girl, i asked if she was blond, - yes, if her name was Bonnie, he said, yes, i then asked if she had slept with Jeff Beck, he dejectedly replied yes (i had taken all the wind out his sails!)
we then went online & he showed me a picture of Bonnie with Jeff Beck in a hotel in New Orleans holding his old guitar

mark

saw Jeff in Toronto years ago doing blow by blow, amazing


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I never slept with Jeff Beck. Is that OK?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

when was Jeff Beck born?


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

*Jeff Beck Contest*

Jeff Beck has been inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame twice once as a member of The Yardbirds in 1992 and as a Solo Artist 2009.

Richie Blackmore has stated that Jeff Beck Beck takes a chance every night. Sometimes, he's absolutely useless, and you wonder why he's got a name. Other times he pulls things off that sound like nothing you've heard before. He's one of my favourite guitarists. But taking all those chances is why he gets such bad reviews, sometimes. The reviewers sometimes catch him on nights when it doesn't work.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Sonic One said:


> when was Jeff Beck born?


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Background information
Birth name Geoffrey Arnold Beck
Born 24 June 1944 (age 66)
Wallington, England
Genres Blues-rock, jazz fusion, instrumental rock, hard rock, electronica, progressive rock
Occupations Musician, songwriter, actor
Instruments Guitar, bass, talk box, vocals, trumpet, drums, flute, contrabass,
Years active 1965-present
Labels EMI, Epic (punch)
Associated acts The Yardbirds, The Jeff Beck Group, The Honeydrippers, Beck, Bogert & Appice, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Big Town Playboys, Upp, Eric Clapton, Duff McKagan
Website www.jeffbeck.com
Notable instruments
Fender Jeff Beck Signature Model Stratocaster
Jeff Beck 1954 Les Paul Oxblood

Geoffrey Arnold "Jeff" Beck (born 24 June 1944) is an English rock guitarist. One of three noted guitarists, with Eric Clapton and Jimmy Page, to have played with The Yardbirds, Beck also formed The Jeff Beck Group and Beck, Bogert & Appice. He was ranked 14th in Rolling Stone's list of the "100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time" and the magazine has described him as "one of the most influential lead guitarists in rock". MSNBC has called him a "guitarist's guitarist".

Much of Beck's recorded output has been instrumental, with a focus on innovative sound and his releases have spanned genres ranging from blues-rock, heavy metal, jazz fusion and most recently, an additional blend of guitar-rock and electronica. Beck has earned wide critical praise; furthermore, he has received the Grammy Award for Best Rock Instrumental Performance six times. Although he has had two hit albums (in 1975 and 1976) as a solo act, Beck has not established or maintained a broad following or the sustained commercial success of many of his collaborators and bandmates. Beck appears on albums by Mick Jagger, Kate Bush, Roger Waters, Stevie Wonder, Les Paul, Zucchero, Cyndi Lauper, Brian May and ZZ Top. He also made a cameo appearance in the movie Twins (1988).


----------



## Shamus (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a great video of Jeff Beck playing "Going Down" with Max Middleton on keys. Max delivers a virtuoso performance of his own for the first 2:17 of the song....then Beck rips it up. I saw this live at Carnegie Hall in NYC back in the early 70's....he also played his "Bolero" which Joe Walsh later mixed into a James Gang song called "The Bomber." IMHO that is one of the best guitar riffs ever played.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

*Jeff Beck*

Jeff Beck's "Truth" album of 1968 deserves recognition as the seminal inspiration for the heavy guitar Blues-Rock genre of the 70's typified by Led Zeppelin IMHO.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeff beck was asked to appear at Woodstock but refused because he didn't think his band was ready.


----------



## corsair64 (Jan 9, 2011)

On top of being a brilliant musician, Jeff is also an accomplished mechanic!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Selected cuts from Beck-Ola were among the first songs I played in my first gi as a DJ at my high school during the lunch hour at Loyola High School in Montreal when I was in the ninth grade. That band, with a very young Rod Stewart on vocals was truly awesome!


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

According to Wikipedia artifact, Beck stopped using a pick in the 1980s.


----------



## Udonitron (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Beck?
Isn't that a brand of beer?


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

So, the Seymour Duncan JB should really have been called the GB ... 

Jeff Beck, not to be confused with Beck, or other Becks of note.


----------



## Axevictim (May 27, 2010)

The year Wired came out, it was the most played album in my buddy Petie's basement, where we all hung out.
Man, did he sound good through those JBL Centurions, at about 100db!


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jeff Beck*

Who's wife bought them up front floor tickets to see Jeff Beck, and return airfare from Halifax, the last time he performed there?

Answer: Mine! As the best birthday present ever!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Following in the footsteps of Chuck Norris trivia-worshippers, I will simply note that:

- When Jeff Beck bends a note, it *stays* bent forever.
- Jeff Beck doesn't need frets. Frets need him.
- For normal guitar players, a "power trio" consists of a guitar player, bass player, and drummer. For Beck, a power trio consists of him, a guitar, and an amp.
- Jeff Beck once played a riff that was so awesome, Moammar Gaddhafi paid him a million dollars just to make it stop.

On the more reality-based side, Beck has done a lot of work on Stevie Wonder records. His solo on Wonder's "Looking For Another Pure Love" (From Talking Book) is, hands-down, one of the most elegant-yet-intense and wholly complete solos I've ever heard. Floors me with its simplicity every time. Not to mention the VERY explicit nod to Les Paul's signature "chromatic waterfall" riffing.


----------



## maxmichaels (Jun 22, 2010)

*Jeff Beck*

Jeff never uses a guitar pick


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jeff (re) joined Rod Stewart for 1984's 'People Get Ready', which was considered quite a comeback for Rod at the time. I remember liking most of the album, even if it was a little mainstream/pop for my taste.

What I didn't realize until today is that a) the song was a cover and b) it's considered _*the 24th greatest song of all time*_ (???!!!) by Rolling Stone http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_Get_Ready_%28song%29, and it's been covered hundreds of times - including 3 recorded versions by our subject Mr. Beck. Wow, I thought I was fairly well informed in the R & R trivia department, but this one totally caught me by surprise.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeff Beck once quoted in an interview..."I don't play the guitar...I play the amp"...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And after seeing him live, I think that is a very astute observation on his part.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeff Beck laments trading away his Esquire to Seymour Duncan...

[video=youtube;0YB9EX7YpFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YB9EX7YpFk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Which is which...who is whom...???...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

This guy can make some weird sound out of his guitars and he should get a proper haircut!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Beff Jeck?!?!?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Jeff Beck toured with Stevie Ray Vaughan. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn1Ww0K7tVY


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't usually go for 'the best player in the world' listings...it seems silly..there are so many great players out there...each has their own style. Having said that, I believe Jeff Beck is the best all-round electric guitarist that I have ever heard...I can't think of anyone who can cover such a wide range of styles and do each with such mastery and grace. The guy is simply a great musician.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jeff Beck's Father was called Daddy.................................by Jeff; to the rest of us it was Mr. Beck.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff Beck's signature Fender strat is like... a regular American strat. But with a signature on the headstock. and a roller nut.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jeff Beck's pedal board.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This was the first song i ever heard that features Jeff Beck. It was my mom's tape but I stole it from her and wore it out. largetongue



[video=youtube;ervf7hIxZ3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervf7hIxZ3Y[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeff Beck played a Tele on People get ready .. so do I .. coincidence ? I think not


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

Jeff is shy.

tt


----------



## Broagan (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't think of anything so I'll just say that Jeff beck's playing blows my mind.


----------



## joe-mojo7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Black Cat Moan Use of Talk box blows away the critical acclaim received by Frampton (Frampton Comes Alive) check it out on Beckology (box set mentioned earlier...)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeff Beck spelled backwards is "kceB ffeJ"...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

corsair64 said:


> On top of being a brilliant musician, Jeff is also an accomplished mechanic!


Yes, he's a real pistonhead, builds and wrenches on his own hotrods. He tried to buy one of the original cars from the movie "American Grafitti". When he lost out he just built his own replica.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3v5XH91Q_8


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Guitars and Hot Rods go together like bread and butter!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeff will be performing at Casino Rama this Thursday. I'll be there. No one can pick drummers like Jeff (well Zappa too). He's played with some of the best.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Todd68 said:


> Jeff will be performing at Casino Rama this Thursday. I'll be there. No one can pick drummers like Jeff (well Zappa too). He's played with some of the best.


Really? He's playing Casinos now? How about that!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Beck and Page were born six months apart in 1944. Who introduced them to one another when they were both 14 and living in Surrey?
Annetta Beck, Jeff's sister! (according to Jimmy Page,Magus,Musician,Man).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeff's been playing gigs with Imelda May lately. Here Imelda singing 'Oh Darlin' at Abbey Road sans Jeff Beck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcb5UfK3GRU


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Todd68 said:


> Jeff will be performing at Casino Rama this Thursday. I'll be there. No one can pick drummers like Jeff (well Zappa too). He's played with some of the best.


Say hi to my bass player will ya


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

5 minutes remaining


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

He's a good bot!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed. Winner to be announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winner of the Jeff Beck iTunes album is post number 33


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

Some guys are born not to loose...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations Jimihendrix!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome...thanks a million...!!!...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> Awesome...thanks a million...!!!...


Send an email address to me via PM so I can send download info. Plus tell me which album you want


----------



## GearFreak (Oct 8, 2009)

Jeff Beck never has the guitars volume "flat out". He always rolls it back a bit, "for a better tone". A Jeff Beck secret that I thought I'd share with you.


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

guitarist use the volume pot as a throttle...

Back it off for clean

Push it for ripping

A sensitive amp is a must...read tube distortion, not pre-amp distortion


----------

